# School used student laptop webcams to spy on them at school and home



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/17/school-used-student.html



> According to the filings in Blake J Robbins v Lower Merion School District (PA) et al, the laptops issued to high-school students in the well-heeled Philly suburb have webcams that can be covertly activated by the schools' administrators, who have used this facility to spy on students and even their families. The issue came to light when the Robbins's child was disciplined for "improper behavior in his home" and the Vice Principal used a photo taken by the webcam as evidence. The suit is a class action, brought on behalf of all


.


----------



## Csyndrome (Feb 14, 2010)

Schools, when will they learn that they can't do anything they want and expect to get away with it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, Lower Merion is right around the corner from me, that's pretty disturbing! Talk about stupid!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, that's nuts! I wonder if the students are now leaving their laptops powered off when not in use. 

Peace...


----------



## artoshea (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, Queen Anne high here in Seattle had surveillance cams installed back in the 70's.

It is really strange days indeed. In the early 80's the NIA went to AT&T and asked that they provide them with tapes of all phone conversations to go through their voice analysis computers for key words.

AT&T told them not in America. The NIA said this was not over and the monopoly suit was filed breaking up AT&T. The NIA then went to the new and stolen companies and offered them a deal they could not refuse, they needed start up money and the NIA would pay for all conversations to be taped.

In 1984 ECHELON was a joint British, Australia, New Zealand, Canada group effort http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echelon_(signals_intelligence) that went into effect.

When you make any signal communication via phone, email, radio, TV, shortwave, CB, texting or whatever here is how it works. Say you call a neighbor across the street, your signal is shot up to satellite then bounced back down to receivers and ALL transmissions are monitored and recorded. ALL.

How strange to hear almost every company you call state that this call may be recorded for training or other purposes, knowing that it is ALL recorded I constantly put in my little jab, "All conversations are recorded by ECHELON and have been since 1984."

Funny thing is it is illegal to tape them. How's that for democracy in action.

Doctors Jack and Rexella Van Impe have a current DVD titled _The New World Order_ that has an update on the ECHELON voice analysis mega computers. They say it can do 1,000 trillion calculations per second now.

They also go into the RFID chips and that the average American has four or five on them and they can be read from 100 feet away.

Coincidence?

Not really. George Orwell wrote about Big Brother in his book _1984_. The very same year that Big Brother started ECHELON in force.

Just the tip of the iceberg. The Bible tells even more about this.

It is a shame that our tax dollars paid for these wonderful technologies but we are not allowed to use advanced voice systems for the good. Instead it is being used against us for evil.

There are repercussions rest assured.

Their mouths wrote a check their butts can't cash. You reap what you sow.

The best to you all,
Art


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep spying is disgusting ,i just seen this on the news and if this happened to one in my family ,they would regret it.

As for that other conspiracy stuff ,i don't think so ,the tech exist but why???


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

More on the story

http://www.businessinsider.com/scho...p-cameras-says-it-was-security-feature-2010-2

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. If there was a legit report of the laptop in question being stolen, the "intel" gathered from the webcam footage should NOT have been used for anything other than determining if the laptop was stolen or not. Any other use is a violation of privacy and those engaging in that use should be appropriately punished.

We'll see how many people cover their webcams now. 

Peace...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Good call Tom. This popped up on our evening news here as well (as an unrelated sidenote, i didnt realize that Johnwill is living pretty close to me!). I feel bad especially for say, female students as they may well have the laptop on in their room and be not exactly clothed to say the least. I can see a double whammy outta that one. But yeah, this is pretty stupid. If they are worried about theft, that is what lojack is for. I wonder how long the camera would atcually stay on. Is it a breif moment to say take a snapshot, phone home, then kill it? Or is it just on for maybe an hour steady. Even though the school says they turned off the feature i wouldnt trust it. I would personally stick a peice of duct tape right over the lens. This is just stupid. When will an IT department grow brains (no offense to those who are knowledgable, i know your out there) and as stated schools realize just because of their title they are not above the law?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

And to think Idiots like these run our schools, more frightening than the web cam scandal.

.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Describes my thoughts on the situation


----------



## v_cal (Feb 18, 2010)

My my, that is disturbing. I've heard some put small post-it notes on their Monitor's Built-in Webcam. That's what I call playing it safe.










__________________

http://xps-resource.blogspot.com


----------



## artoshea (Feb 18, 2010)

It is quite simple.

The technology exists along with much much more in our book for one simple reason, to bring in the New World Order and the Antichrist.

Our team of over 100 people have been collecting information since 1981. I am a third generation journalist and was mentored at age 16, in 1963, by my award winning Dad on seeking the truth, propaganda and the real underbelly of the secret government of the USA.

First he had me read John Stormer's book _None Dare Call it Treason_, which documents how the US paid for the Russian Revolution, the Chinese revolution and how during the height of the Cold War we sold, airplanes, tanks, troop carriers, battleships, armaments and much more to our store bought enemies.

Then he had me seek out and find a Communist front organization at my high school and insisted I join it and bring all documents home to be analyzed. I objected this would make me a marked man.

He assured me that since he began his career under my Grandfather who was the Labor Editor of the _Detroit Free Press_ and my Dad's first beat was crime. He became familiar with all branches of City, State and Federal agencies and the men who ran them many of which often came to our home including the FBI.

He assured me he would inform the FBI that I was working undercover for him and that it would be entered as such in their records.

After he showed me how propaganda, spin, and disinformation was used with convenient wording and pet terms, then he did the same with the US press.

Shortly later I had an encounter with a Lt. Col. that allowed me access to Top Secret documents that had written at the bottom of the Blue book, "Not To Be Taken From This Room." in sliver print, take from the Pentagon.

I was visited another time in 1970 by an unnamed agent from an unnamed secret government agency. He told me he was instructed to bring a particular document to me and that I had one hour, take no notes and make no copies. He waited outside the apartment door.

I have had many encounters with agents of many branches of the secret government including knowing the name of one of the main scientists working at Area 51, confirmed by a programmer that asked how I knew of him and that he had worked with him. That programmer defected. He he read my mathematics on the Holy Trinity being revealed in E=mc2 which is also in the book and ties in with many newly found scientific findings, theories and the newly found shape of the universe.

I am not a conspiracy nut or kook. I am an investigative journalist and my sources are reliable.

Now, know this, you should take confidence in the facts that I am doing work that the government does not like on some levels and more importantly that I have been allowed to proceed.

Have no fear. Certainly portions of secret governments are absolutely necessary and we should have them. The people I have known in these agencies are true hearted patriots that confide in me because they too deplore the abuses of power.

It is those abuses of power we expose and show solutions to rather that rant or just expose a problem. Any nut can do that. Problems are there for us to solve them rather than complain about them.

We have found solutions to most of today's problems and offer it free.

Have a good day.

Sincerely,
Art O'Shea


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

FBI probing Pa. school webcam spy case

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/19/AR2010021902004.html

.


----------



## Csyndrome (Feb 14, 2010)

I get the feeling that if the FBI is investigating your school, admission won't be so hot next year.


----------



## artoshea (Feb 18, 2010)

Dear TomKat,

I am interested in your take on my posts in this thread. 

Thank you.

Art


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

artoshea said:


> Dear TomKat,
> 
> I am interested in your take on my posts in this thread.
> 
> ...


I'm going to suggest you take this to Civil Debate, as this clearly doesn't fall under Tech-Related news. We don't want to get political and conspiracy discussions going here.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I'm going to suggest you take this to Civil Debate, as this clearly doesn't fall under Tech-Related news. We don't want to get political and conspiracy discussions going here.


Done. 

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Federal judge orders Pa. schools to stop laptop spying

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...udge_orders_Pa._schools_to_stop_laptop_spying

spank, spank!



> ACLU joins case as 'friend of the court,' claims schools violated students' 4th Amendment rights


they are so screwed.

.


----------



## Csyndrome (Feb 14, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> I'm going to suggest you take this to Civil Debate, as this clearly doesn't fall under Tech-Related news. We don't want to get political and conspiracy discussions going here.


It's all a conspiracy man! ALL OF IT!
See that cricket? It's a conspiracy! It's actually a Grass Hopper that was behind 9/11 man!
The Government just doesn't want you to know it!


----------

